# GM Era Saabs - Experiences with those . . .



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

This one's definitely a Talk Car kind of discussion. I have the itch for a convertible again and one of the ones I'm at least considering is a late model (for Saab, which ceased production for the US market in 2010 or 2011) 9-3 convertible.

I love their looks, and I know of one person who's owned one and really liked hers, but hers was of the last of the pre-GM (I think it was a 2002) Saabs and was the sedan.

There seem to be mixed reviews as far as both reliability and expense of ownership go. Lots of "never had an issue and just standard maintenance" with other nightmare stories. I know better than to believe that anything one sees on a marque-dedicated forum is broadly representative, as those of us that frequent same are generally doing so because we have a problem or are trying to help someone else who does have one.

I thought I'd ask here because it has been my experience in general that many "tech geeks" are willing to go a bit outside the norm in their purchasing patterns in general, and automotive ones in particular.

So if anyone has input on the 2004 and later GM Saab 9-3 convertibles I'd love to hear it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Rear viability is always bad in convertible with top up. Saab 9-3 even worse. I had a friend who loved his, but he bought it new and sold at 5 years, before the trouble starts. It's not a sports car (I own a Toyota MR2 Spyder) or even a GT. More just a soft top version of the sedan. Found this video on the web:

https://www.consumerreports.org/vid...track/1483831147/saab-9-3-convertible-review/


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Rear visibility in a very great many convertibles is bad compared to the coupe or sedan equivalents. Been there, done that, have the T-Shirt.

Thanks much for the link.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I never really liked the Saab's I don't think GM did them any favors with the Opel Epsilon platform............... My sister in law has a 2011 Volvo C70 hardtop convertible she loves it has held up well despite living at Jersey shore.


----------

